# Ikan Koi > Kontes Koi >  Bogor Koi Show Kapan Ya?

## saldy

Suhu2 and Senior2..

Bogor Koi show kapan ya? Ada yang bilang tengah july... ada yg tau info nya? mau coba2 ikutan... kebetulan deket.  :: 
ikut ramein aja.. Jadi mau atur waktunya...

Terima Kasih

Saldy

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## saldy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## saldy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

